# CREATURE FROM THE BLACK LAGOON grave walker kit?



## Monsterluver1 (Jan 29, 2011)

Greetings from the Lab...
It is I the one and only ML and not a doppleganger. I just got this piece and it is AWESOME. It does have to be put together, just like a model. I put mine up on the wall like He's crashing through the wall. This is a life size piece, with a great sculpt. Arms have to be inserted into shoulders, a quick build. Hands down this is one of the best Creature sculpt I have ever seen. Well maybe not as good as the 8 inch Sideshow. I highly recommend all Monster Kids, check it out. Last one I saw on ebay sold for $263.00, but alas check out Monsters in Motion. A new crop arrives and ships on Feb.13 2013 just a few short months away. Thats if we survive Dec. 21 2012? BUT I wouldn't put a whole lot of faith in guys who didn't even pockets. 

I would like to say hello to all the old Polar Lights Ghouls and Gals. Hope all is well and you haven't inadvertently sniffed to much of that testors glue. I'm still a bad speller please forgive my transgretions. Tc lots of good memories on the PL board. Now I will go back to obscurity.
ML


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

good to see ya back ML .:wave:
hb


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Hey Monsterluver1......

Did you get Big Phrankie???


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Monsterluver can you or someone post a pic so I can see what you're talking about? Creature crashing through the wall? Yeah, I just checked. I read it right! I went to MiM but didn't find it. Sounds fantastic!


----------



## Monsterluver1 (Jan 29, 2011)

*pics Creature Grave Walker*

Greetings from the Lab

The Creature Grave Walker !!! They also did Dracula, Frankenstein and The Wolfman. All Universal license, incredible detail. Lifesize sculpture designed to be placed on the ground. Too appear as though they coming out of the grave. They can also be placed on a wall and appear to be crashing threw the wall. In the Creatures case he appears to be swimming threw the wall. Top Notch excellent. 
Tc ML


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Wow!!!


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

He would look great coming out of a Koi pond! Don't know if he would be compatible with the fishes, though.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

would work in the toilet when inlaws are coming over


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Got this last Spring...

































Plenty o' laffs with this guy...
Posted these pictures 4 or 5 months ago...
Mcdee


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

He'd look great on the Hot Tub too !


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i would love one of these for my pond!.... should scare the cats away!


----------



## Monsterluver1 (Jan 29, 2011)

*is this thing on*

is this thread ALIVE or what?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

No....we're just running a test.....
Mcdee


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Does anyone have a link as to where one of these can be purchased?


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

I looked at MonsterinMotion and couldnt find it


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Dr. Syn said:


> Does anyone have a link as to where one of these can be purchased?


I bought mine from Razorwyre1 over at the Clubhouse...but that was last May
Here's a link I found...
http://www.halloweenexpress.com/adv...&searchToken=97aa07c1016101a36989dd79508f11e2

Denis


----------



## Monsterluver1 (Jan 29, 2011)

*Grave Walker...link*

here you go. it's under props and replicas

http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...creature-universal-monsters-foam-prop-p-17298


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Monsterluver1 said:


> here you go. it's under props and replicas
> 
> http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...creature-universal-monsters-foam-prop-p-17298


But it's not avaialble unitl 15 February 2013...

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Monsterluver1 (Jan 29, 2011)

*sold out*

they are sold out unless you wanna pay $250.00 plus on ebay. just be patient and save some dough. TC ML


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

On the main page of this forum, it states this thread was moved. Where was it originally?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I thought it was always here ?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Very cool kit!


----------



## Drac (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi. I just got my Creature from the black lagoon grave walker and was wondering how you would mount it to the wall?
Thanks!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Drac - sorry I can't help you because I don't have a grave walker..yet. coincidentially I was looking online 2 days ago for them - did you get yours from Monsters In Motion or another site? I wouldn't go with MIM because shipping the piece cross country is prohibitively expensive...


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Heads Up! The Rubies Creature Grave Walker is in stock, as of Feb 20, 2014! I received notice from Haloween Asylum, but found a better price and FREE SHIPPING UNTIL MIDNIGHT TONIGHT, FEB 20, At Oriental Trading! OT has them on line for $90.00. There may be better deals out there, but the free shipping made it a no brainer. There are a number of sites online advertising it as in stock right now. 
Note: Halloween Express, link listed in Denis' post, above, has them for $99.99 w/ free shipping...


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Thanks for the update CW


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

ChrisW said:


> Note: Halloween Express, link listed in Denis' post, above, has them for $99.99 w/ free shipping...


From their website: http://www.halloweenexpress.com/creature-from-the-black-lagoon-p-23453.html

Note: Due to the size and/or weight of this item, it does not qualify for our Free Shipping offer. 

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Creature came today and he is...awesome. Very nice sculpt, and it's refreshing to see an item painted so well.


----------

